# GLYCINE COMBAT SUB THOUGHTS? Considering buying a new model: 3908.191AT-GD.MB



## hrobi

Hi WUS users,

Wondering if anyone has further photos or information of this particular Glycine Combat Sub 3908.191AT-GD.MB? Photo is below.

I've been eyeing off a new Combat Sub for a while, and this matte black dial with pvd dial has really caught my eye. The dial is similar to the all black pvd model, albeit with more lume I think.

I'm having trouble finding any further details or photos of this model though... I think it may be a new model as of baselworld 2016. Would love to see more than this single stock front-on photo, before I buy it over the internet...

Anyone have any more details or photos on this model?

Thanks,
hrobi

It's available for purchase on many sites, I found it on klepsoo


----------



## COZ

Don't have pics of that particular version, just picked this one up though, great fitting piece...went with a splash of orange!
.
.


----------



## MontRoyal

I love the Arabic numerals. It does look like the dial is slightly different but glycine has lots of models it seems from my research. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchgolfer

LIke the watch it looks good, but hate that new logo don't know why they changed it.


----------



## hrobi

Thanks for the pics, looks awesome! the orange definitely pops  


COZ said:


> Don't have pics of that particular version, just picked this one up though, great fitting piece...went with a splash of orange!
> .


----------



## hrobi

Yeah I just asked iguanasell.com, turns out it's a new model that's being released in around 3 weeks! and I agree, I really like the dial - something about the matte colour scheme (dial+bezel+case) with the arabic numbers, gives it a really cool understated feel for me 

I have two squale 1521's that a bought this year though... so really I should sell 1 of them. It's so hard though!!



MontRoyal said:


> I love the Arabic numerals. It does look like the dial is slightly different but glycine has lots of models it seems from my research.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161

hrobi said:


> Hi WUS users,
> 
> Wondering if anyone has further photos or information of this particular Glycine Combat Sub 3908.191AT-GD.MB? Photo is below.
> 
> I've been eyeing off a new Combat Sub for a while, and this matte black dial with pvd dial has really caught my eye. The dial is similar to the all black pvd model, albeit with more lume I think.
> 
> I'm having trouble finding any further details or photos of this model though... I think it may be a new model as of baselworld 2016. Would love to see more than this single stock front-on photo, before I buy it over the internet...
> 
> Anyone have any more details or photos on this model?
> 
> Thanks,
> hrobi
> 
> It's available for purchase on many sites, I found it on klepsoo


Found a pic


----------



## dZeak

I like their new "Phantom" model better:


----------



## mac44

+1 for the Phantom

Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

hrobi said:


> Hi WUS users,
> 
> Wondering if anyone has further photos or information of this particular Glycine Combat Sub 3908.191AT-GD.MB? Photo is below.
> 
> I've been eyeing off a new Combat Sub for a while, and this matte black dial with pvd dial has really caught my eye. The dial is similar to the all black pvd model, albeit with more lume I think.


They call this model the "Vanguard". I like it a lot. You're right - same dial as the Stealth but with more lume.

I ordered the Phantom model on May 8th from Kelpsoo and it still hasn't shipped. I also ordered another model on bracelet, just to use it on the Phantom. Klepsoo has good deals as long as you're willing to wait...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Quint

COZ said:


> Don't have pics of that particular version, just picked this one up though, great fitting piece...went with a splash of orange!


Nice choice, I have this model too. It's a cracking watch all round.


----------



## somery

That logo.

D:


----------



## hrobi

Ah awesome thanks!!! where did you find it?

That lume is fairly yellow.... maybe leaning a bit more towards the phantom now haha



Mil6161 said:


> Found a pic


----------



## hrobi

Thanks for the response, yes I've gotten an amazing offer for it from Klepsoo! I'm thinking now I might lean more towards either the Stealth or the Phantom... even the Goldeneye could be a consideration for something a bit different and flashy. Would love to see photos of your "Phantom" whenever you receive it! Looking at the 1 photo above that exists of the vanguard in real life - maybe a bit too much lume....



platinumEX said:


> They call this model the "Vanguard". I like it a lot. You're right - same dial as the Stealth but with more lume.
> 
> I ordered the Phantom model on May 8th from Kelpsoo and it still hasn't shipped. I also ordered another model on bracelet, just to use it on the Phantom. Klepsoo has good deals as long as you're willing to wait...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vlldpp

arrived today!


----------



## platinumEX

Very cool! I may actually like that better than the Phantom, which should be here Monday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techchallenger

watchgolfer said:


> LIke the watch it looks good, but hate that new logo don't know why they changed it.


I agree. I ordered the model referenced in this thread with the 'splash of orange' and I'm praying it has the old logo. The price was $465.89 so I guess I'll deal with it if I have to.


----------



## dZeak

I am eager to see what the Phantom looks like, outside of the pro glamor shots. Please be sure to post pics - you may be among the first on the web to do so... 

I am reasonably sure it has the new logo though, as these new models seem to have coincided with their logo change 

<$500 is an outright steal - congrats!!!!


----------



## platinumEX

I'll try to post pics of the Phantom later today. It's supposedly on the FedEx truck for delivery - along with the Aquarius!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

The Phantom is here! The orange accents are really not as brightly colored as the stock photos. It's more of a Creamsicle color, if you know what I mean? Very cool though.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

Very nice, I love this colour of lume. It looks like well aged tritium in vintage watches which most collectors love.


----------



## dZeak

1. My god - that new logo is pure fail.
2. You are right - the color is very different from the stock photos. But that is a good thing - I agree that it looks like the "vintage" color that seems to be in vogue.
3. I really like the total look - it has to be one of my favorite new designs. Well done!
4. Congrats on being the first to post pics - at least as per The Google. 

That said, what are your thoughts? How is the lume? Fit and finish? Did they ditch the drilled lugs on this model too?



platinumEX said:


> The Phantom is here! The orange accents are really not as brightly colored as the stock photos. It's more of a Creamsicle color, if you know what I mean? Very cool though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

I think the fit and finish is very good, as it has always been. Not Eterna level but absolutely acceptable. The bezel clicks are tight and alignment is spot on. Lume is decent, better on the hands and bezel pip than the markers. No drilled lugs. I imagine all models with the new logo will not have them.

They've actually slightly tweaked the entire case, while maintaining the same dimensions. The edge where the face meets the sides is sharper. Crown guards have a flat edge where they used to come to a point. Besides the lack of drilled lugs, I may actually like the newer case better. I definitely prefer the older crown logo but the new one doesn't bother me as much as it used to.

Here are some comparison pics next to my Combat Sub Stealth, to show the slight case differences.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gprspeter




----------



## Jakx

gprspeter said:


> View attachment 8930178


Thanks for posting and the comparison with the older case. Like it a lot and am seriously thinking about it. Any lume shots you might post for us? That would be great!


----------



## techchallenger

^ Yes - thank you very much for the comparison shots.
Just in case it could be useful information to anyone (now or in the future) my recent Combat seems to be a transition mashup. It came with the new (much maligned) logo on the dial, but the crown and rubber strap display the old logo. The crown guards are flat and it does have drilled lugs.


----------



## filthyj24

techchallenger said:


> ^ Yes - thank you very much for the comparison shots.
> Just in case it could be useful information to anyone (now or in the future) my recent Combat seems to be a transition mashup. It came with the new (much maligned) logo on the dial, but the crown and rubber strap display the old logo. The crown guards are flat and it does have drilled lugs.


Where did you get it from?


----------



## filthyj24

Ebony and Ivory


----------



## platinumEX

filthyj24 said:


> Ebony and Ivory


Side by side, in perfect harmony.


----------



## filthyj24

platinumEX said:


> Side by side, in perfect harmony.


Unfortunately like Highlander, there can be only one. A few observations:

-The lume on the newer face is SIGNIFICANTLY brighter, especially on the indices.

-Ivory is still running ridiculously fast (+15/day) while Ebony is bang on the nose after letting them both sit overnight.

-The crown on Ivory feels a little smoother and takes a few more turns to unscrew.

-The new logo is much worse in pictures than in person. While I do prefer the older one and even better, the ones with no logo, I can live with the new one.

-The white text around the date window isn't as bad as I expected it to be but I still prefer it without.

-Because of the black, ebony looks significantly smaller on my wrist. This is honestly my biggest issue with ebony. I wore both around the house last night and asked my wife which she preferred and without hesitation she said "The silver one, the black looks too small."

As much as I don't want to, I have to agree with her. It looks sub 40mm on my wrist. I'm not a huge guy (5' 9" 185) but I lift weights and have thicker wrists and with the exception of the strap, ebony looks a bit dainty on me. Somehow it looks even smaller than my Hamilton Khaki Titanium. I'm not sure how slimming black is on people, but it definitely works for watches.

My takeaway from this is pictures on the Internet really don't paint the full picture. With something as personal (for us) as a watch, you need to see it in the metal, handle it, then wear it before you make a decision.


----------



## platinumEX

I have found that a 42mm watch with a thick bezel will often look smaller than a 42mm watch without a bezel, due to the dial size. It being black probably further adds to the illusion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artick

Very nice comparitive photos ! I have the previous model with the blue sunray dial and orange bezel.
The crown locking / adjusting action is solid and secure and i trust the new models will continue 
this feel. Enjoy the new sub !


----------



## TempusFazool

Love this COZ, just picked up the Combat 07 with similar black and orange dial cheap on Ebay. Still waiting on USPS...


----------



## TempusFazool

platinumEX said:


> Side by side, in perfect harmony.


Loving the Ivory, that bezel looks great!


----------



## squash master

COZ said:


> Don't have pics of that particular version, just picked this one up though, great fitting piece...went with a splash of orange!
> .
> .


I just now ordered this model! Very excited. What strap do you have it on? Looks good.


----------



## FourWatchMan

techchallenger said:


> ^ Yes - thank you very much for the comparison shots.
> Just in case it could be useful information to anyone (now or in the future) my recent Combat seems to be a transition mashup. It came with the new (much maligned) logo on the dial, but the crown and rubber strap display the old logo. The crown guards are flat and it does have drilled lugs.


That is interesting. So your flat crown guards indicate that you have the new case, but with drilled lugs which are part of the old configuration. This means that they first intended to issue the new cases with drilled lugs and then decided not to. I wonder if it was a cost cutting thing? Drilled lugs are great for quick strap changes, but a bit of an eyesore on an otherwise clean and polished case side as far as I am concerned. I can take them or leave them.

By the way, regarding the much maligned logo, I like it much better. I have owned Glycine watches in the past and the clunky W, or trident, or whatever you want to call it was something I didn't like. The new logo is more streamlined and subtle. It seems to be a more modern interpretation of the old one. Tempi Cambi.


----------



## Mil6161

Love mine

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinnandseiko0

It's a great watch get it asap


----------



## cyberneticbum

hrobi said:


> Hi WUS users,
> 
> Wondering if anyone has further photos or information of this particular Glycine Combat Sub 3908.191AT-GD.MB? Photo is below.
> 
> I've been eyeing off a new Combat Sub for a while, and this matte black dial with pvd dial has really caught my eye. The dial is similar to the all black pvd model, albeit with more lume I think.
> 
> I'm having trouble finding any further details or photos of this model though... I think it may be a new model as of baselworld 2016. Would love to see more than this single stock front-on photo, before I buy it over the internet...
> 
> Anyone have any more details or photos on this model?
> 
> Thanks,
> hrobi
> 
> It's available for purchase on many sites, I found it on klepsoo


Have we decided if the bezel is gray? Looks kinda ghosted which I really like. Definitely seems lighter black than the other combat sub bezels. Not sure about the yellow though. Need more in the metal pics. Did you end up getting one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

cyberneticbum said:


> Have we decided if the bezel is gray? Looks kinda ghosted which I really like. Definitely seems lighter black than the other combat sub bezels. Not sure about the yellow though. Need more in the metal pics. Did you end up getting one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bezel is definitely gray. I've been told it the color changes a bit depending on lighting.

Here's a pic from Iguanasell:


----------



## cyberneticbum

platinumEX said:


> The bezel is definitely gray. I've been told it the color changes a bit depending on lighting.
> 
> Here's a pic from Iguanasell:


Man that is sick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountbatten

I just took delivery of a Combat Sub. I cannot for the life of me understand why these watches are priced so low. The case finishing is top notch. The watch is incredibly thin yet has a good wrist presence. I owned and sold several mid tier pieces before giving this a chance. To anyone looking for an inexpensive diver, this is it.


----------



## 993RS

mountbatten said:


> I just took delivery of a Combat Sub. I cannot for the life of me understand why these watches are priced so low. The case finishing is top notch. The watch is incredibly thin yet has a good wrist presence. I owned and sold several mid tier pieces before giving this a chance. To anyone looking for an inexpensive diver, this is it.


I agree. I picked one up recently as well and really like the overall quality. The thin case really is great too, as it offsets the 42mm case width nicely for those like me with 6.5" wrists. It's pretty easy to find a new one in the 400's right now, which makes them an outstanding value.


----------



## cyberneticbum

993RS said:


> I agree. I picked one up recently as well and really like the overall quality. The thin case really is great too, as it offsets the 42mm case width nicely for those like me with 6.5" wrists. It's pretty easy to find a new one in the 400's right now, which makes them an outstanding value.


Where are you finding them for 400? Thx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econoline

cyberneticbum said:


> Where are you finding them for 400?


 eBay, watchgooroo


----------



## cyberneticbum

vlldpp said:


> arrived today!
> View attachment 8883026


Got any more pics maybe in different lighting? Thanks man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Artman

I like mine a lot. I'd buy another if I get a chance.


----------



## Don Logan

cyberneticbum said:


> Got any more pics maybe in different lighting? Thanks man!


I have never experienced a model of watch that was so adverse to having photo's taken of it then the Combat Sub. Not just the Vangaurd, but all of them. I have no idea how 99% of sellers of these are ok with the photos they post. They just don't look like that for the most part.

I am no photographer but I am being lead to believe it has something to do with how flat it is. It's like light dissappears when it hits it... Or something.

Any way the Vanguard's bezel is maybe the coolest friggin bezel insert ever. It's gunmetal grey. Sometimes is like a dark silver, sometimes its near black charcoal grey.




































View attachment DSC_1528.jpg


----------



## brothertime

I have the Combat Sub Stealth, and I'm pretty happy with it. The low profile, well shaped lugs and light weight make it easy to wear on my smaller wrist. The NATO strap is well reinforced and doesn't feel noodley. This watch is more comfortable to wear than my Seiko diver, though I'm not sure you can call this a diver watch? Are Combat Subs ISO diver certified? I doubt the Stealth is- it has too many legibility issues. Which leads to my main gripe, on the Stealth, the hands are hard to read in low light, and the minute hand is painted differently from the hour and second hands. So in low light, I can see the outline of the hour and second hands, but the minute hand disappears. In bright daylight, the minute had is easier to see than the other hands. I wish Glycene had consistently outlined all the hands, then my eyes have to adjust to only one set of outlines. The lume is not practically useful, though I wasn't expecting it to be great. I have a feeling that in a sunny place, like So Cal, the comfort and looks of the watch will overcome the legibility issues. Even with these issues, I plan on keeping it. My Seiko is higher profile and chunky, and more colorful(with some major lume). The Stealth is low profile, sleek and smooth.

In low light, I have no problem making out the numerals, it's just my eyes can't see the different hand outlines at a glance. If you need better legibility, you should consider the other Combat Sub models.

The low, flat face really does not come out in most photos.



Don Logan said:


> I have never experienced a model of watch that was so adverse to having photo's taken of it then the Combat Sub. Not just the Vangaurd, but all of them. I have no idea how 99% of sellers of these are ok with the photos they post. They just don't look like that for the most part.
> 
> I am no photographer but I am being lead to believe it has something to do with how flat it is. It's like light dissappears when it hits it... Or something.
> 
> Any way the Vanguard's bezel is maybe the coolest friggin bezel insert ever. It's gunmetal grey. Sometimes is like a dark silver, sometimes its near black charcoal grey.


----------



## 5-Oclock-Somewhere

hrobi said:


> Hi WUS users,
> 
> Wondering if anyone has further photos or information of this particular Glycine Combat Sub 3908.191AT-GD.MB? Photo is below.
> 
> I've been eyeing off a new Combat Sub for a while, and this matte black dial with pvd dial has really caught my eye. The dial is similar to the all black pvd model, albeit with more lume I think.
> 
> I'm having trouble finding any further details or photos of this model though... I think it may be a new model as of baselworld 2016. Would love to see more than this single stock front-on photo, before I buy it over the internet...
> 
> Anyone have any more details or photos on this model?
> 
> Thanks,
> hrobi
> 
> It's available for purchase on many sites, I found it on klepsoo


Awesome watch. It comes in many different configurations but they are all based on the same case. The bracelet is a good choice because it is very well made and fits very comfortably. The watch is thin for a diver (11mm), so it sits beautifully on the wrist and fits great under a shirt sleeve. It is honestly the best diver I have ever owned. Expect the ETA 2824-2 to run about +10 out of the box. I had mine regulated by a good watchmaker and it now runs +2 when the power reserve is low, and -1 when worn for long periods of time. At the current prices (circa $600) this watch is a no brainer.

Here is mine:


----------



## cyberneticbum

Don Logan said:


> I have never experienced a model of watch that was so adverse to having photo's taken of it then the Combat Sub. Not just the Vangaurd, but all of them. I have no idea how 99% of sellers of these are ok with the photos they post. They just don't look like that for the most part.
> 
> I am no photographer but I am being lead to believe it has something to do with how flat it is. It's like light dissappears when it hits it... Or something.
> 
> Any way the Vanguard's bezel is maybe the coolest friggin bezel insert ever. It's gunmetal grey. Sometimes is like a dark silver, sometimes its near black charcoal grey.
> 
> View attachment 10888929
> 
> View attachment 10888865
> 
> View attachment 10888873
> 
> View attachment 10888881
> 
> View attachment 10888889
> 
> View attachment 10888945


Thanks man! Great photos. Making it hard for me to not buy one haha. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberneticbum

Don Logan said:


> I have never experienced a model of watch that was so adverse to having photo's taken of it then the Combat Sub. Not just the Vangaurd, but all of them. I have no idea how 99% of sellers of these are ok with the photos they post. They just don't look like that for the most part.
> 
> I am no photographer but I am being lead to believe it has something to do with how flat it is. It's like light dissappears when it hits it... Or something.
> 
> Any way the Vanguard's bezel is maybe the coolest friggin bezel insert ever. It's gunmetal grey. Sometimes is like a dark silver, sometimes its near black charcoal grey.
> 
> View attachment 10888929
> 
> View attachment 10888865
> 
> View attachment 10888873
> 
> View attachment 10888881
> 
> View attachment 10888889
> 
> View attachment 10888945


Would you say it wears like a 42mm or smaller? I'm finding 40mm is my sweet spot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Anybody else have any pictures of this watch in the wild?

I just bought one. The size is about just right.


----------



## Minorcollector

Leekster said:


> Anybody else have any pictures of this watch in the wild?
> 
> I just bought one. The size is about just right.


I started a whole thread dedicated to the color of this particular watch, GL0076, since nobody seemed to know what the actual color is. It's like a metallic khaki, but it's damn near impossible to get a good picture. In the first post you can see how different it looks is different lights. Post #4 is probably the best overall picture I've seen of this watch that really shows the actual color.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/combat-sub-0076-color-4494835.html


----------



## JessePinkman

I just purchased the Glycine model GL0078. It has the same dial as the Vanguard, but it has a red bezel instead of grey. I'm really loving mine! I think the grey bezel is a great choice and would match lots of clothing. I got the red because I wanted something a little different for the collection. I'm fine with the new logo. I think the old crown log looks slightly better, but I like the look of the new one also. It's not as big a deal to me as some others who have posted.


----------



## thedonn007

I keep going back and forth on buying a combat sub. I think I am going to buy one, but need to clear some space in my collection. I was thinking of buying a Seiko turtle, but for just a little more I can get a combat sub.


----------



## Leekster

thedonn007 said:


> I keep going back and forth on buying a combat sub. I think I am going to buy one, but need to clear some space in my collection. I was thinking of buying a Seiko turtle, but for just a little more I can get a combat sub.


Just got mine this week.
The Combat Sub is solid!! I love the movement. Thin case. It is just the right size for my wrist. The hardest part about buying one was all the color options.
No buyer's remorse here.









Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## chris slack

great for the money !


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Mechanicalworld

chris slack said:


> great for the money !


i have never seen the blue bezel on white dial, that is sharp. I have owned a few of these but they haven't stuck. I owned the red and the goldeneye but I never wear red and the black wasn't one I'd wear enough.

This thread makes the vanguard look awesome. I just wish it had the old handset, that's really the only thing stopping me on that one. If the dial didn't have numerals and had the old handset I'd have bought one. I feel like the vintage one on bond NATO would also be hard to say no to if it had the vanguard bezel.


----------

